# Seksualiteit > Vrouwen >  Vraag namens vriendin

## Jojo76

Hoi allemaal.

Een vriendin van mij is een dag te laat met haar menstruatie terwijl ze altijd precies 1.5-2 dagen ongesteld wordt als ze stopt met haar pil. Nu heeft ze de vorige maand met een jongen op de bank gelegen waarbij hij zijn penis tussen haar benen heeft gehad in de buurt van haar vagina. Er is niks gebeurt maar ze is nu bang dat ze zwanger is. Kan zij op deze manier zwanger worden? Ik heb al gezegd dat ik er niet in geloof maar ze is best bang nu.

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Jojo,

Je kunt je vriendin geruststellen hoor, een zwangerschap is enkel mogelijk wanneer er echt sprake van seks is geweest, is dat niet zo, dan is een zwangerschap uit te sluiten. Ik denk dat de reden van het uitstel eerder stress is, je vriendin maakt zich erg druk om dat ze misschien zwanger is, en die stress kan ervoor zorgen dat de menstruatie uitblijft.

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## Jojo76

> Hoi Jojo,
> 
> Je kunt je vriendin geruststellen hoor, een zwangerschap is enkel mogelijk wanneer er echt sprake van seks is geweest, is dat niet zo, dan is een zwangerschap uit te sluiten. Ik denk dat de reden van het uitstel eerder stress is, je vriendin maakt zich erg druk om dat ze misschien zwanger is, en die stress kan ervoor zorgen dat de menstruatie uitblijft.
> 
> Groetjes Sylvia


Ik was dit alweer vergeten maar ze is toch 2 dagen te laat voor haar doen ongesteld geworden.

----------

